# World map of skylines



## egramsbergen (Sep 16, 2002)

The volume of each ball is proportional to the size of the skyline as calculated in the World's Best Skylines


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

The Big Three: NYC, Hong Kong, and Chicago. 

NYC and HK really stand out. It looks like there are a few other skylines that match Chicago's size.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Westsidelife said:


> The Big Three: NYC, Hong Kong, and Chicago.
> 
> NYC and HK really stand out. It looks like there are a few other skylines that match Chicago's size.


 the three are the best skyline in the world, but not the biggest. shanghai has the largest amount of skyscrapers in the world.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

What IS a skyline????????? Numbers of skyscrapers? Highrises? Density?


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Tokyo's skyline doesn't even begin to compare with NYC's skyline. 

The world's best skyline...









From Flickr, by *artolog*


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

Look how isolated is Honolulu on the map:banana:


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Anyone know why Vanouver and Toronto are so small? Does it not include residentials?


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Sao Paulo and Buenos Aires are way too small - and what about Belo Horizonte if Curitiba is already included???


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Actually, it also includes Brooklyn and Jersey City. Tokyo also pales in comparison with the other big Asian city known as Hong Kong. Both skylines are way ahead of Tokyo.  

[email protected] and icracked are mirror versions of each other! :lol:


----------



## icracked (Feb 15, 2007)

Honolulu, Hawaii, United States of America.

This photo I took today on my vacation in Honolulu.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

> *Left* end purple is Japan.


very nice


----------



## wynngd (Dec 11, 2006)

For me skyline should be the combination of planning, height and density. Thus, I totally agree form the source of this data.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

@Kuesel, how many 200m+ do they have in Sao Paulo and the other cities you quoted? 

The world's _best_ skyline is something too personal to me. It depends on taste. The world's _largest_ may be counted as the city with most 200m+ and 300m+. 

100-199m = 0.1 points
200-299m = 1 point
300-399m = 3 points
399-500m = 5 points
500m+ = 10 points

What do you think?

Btw, if I'm not wrong, the ranking of cities with most 200m+ is Hong Kong, New York, Chicago, Shanghai today. By 2012 it will be Dubai, Shanghai, Chongqing, New York, Hong Kong. Not 100% sure, but that's what I counted a couple some months ago.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

z0rg said:


> @Kuesel, how many 200m+ do they have in Sao Paulo and the other cities you quoted?


None, but how many are there in Frankfurt, Paris or Istanbul?  I still want a definition of "skyline". Interestingly here in Switzerland if you say Skyline you mean the famous pictures of Manhattan with the Brooklyn Bridge :cheers:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Kuesel said:


> None, but how many are there in Frankfurt, Paris or Istanbul?  I still want a definition of "skyline". Interestingly here in Switzerland if you say Skyline you mean the famous pictures of Manhattan with the Brooklyn Bridge :cheers:


Well, I don't consider any of those cities a world class skyline either, just hyper-overrated ones  Only Frankfurt would be in my personal world's top 40. It has several 200m+ anyway! There are many cities in China nobody in the West has heard of with more, taller and newer skyscraper projects than many of the best known Western skylines. 

We are opening 4x220-250m in Madrid within 2008, are we a world class skyline already? Of coruse not. You need 10-20 x 200m+ and a couple of 300m+ today to be in the first division of skylines. We are not in the 80's, this is the golden era of supertalls 

Often, you can offer a nice skyline supported by a very important city, but that doesn't mean your skyline is really that great. It's just well known and highly rated because so is your city by itself, not because the skyline properly. Do you follow me? If you moved all Seattle's skyscrapers to Lanzhou nobody would pay attention to that skyline.

You asked for a definition of skyline. Well, a little village with several bell towers, minarets, pagodas or whatever has its skyline already, right? The problem of skylines is that it's something too relative and supported by aesthetic. In my opinion it's more a photograpic concept rather than a matter of architecture, urbanism, density, heights, etc. For example, Seoul or Sao Paulo are oceans of 10-25f residentials, and then you have some taller buildings creating the skyline, right? On the other hand, if you put a group of 20f+ residentials in the middle of many European cities where most buildings are under 5 floors you'll create create a skyline there. This is another reason that explains why European skylines are so overrated, because their highrises look so huge and visible. 

What do you think?


----------



## Aceventura (May 6, 2007)

looking at the map.....I didn't realize Pensacola had such a huge skyline.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Long building don't count in skyline, hno:
Skylines are made by tall buildings.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Try READING the website to see how they did their ranking. 

Nobody's saying their method is perfect, but trying to propagate one skyline over another is meaningless in this case. 

You can criticize the methodology, but not the results. 

People have ranked skylines differently. This website makes the cut off at 90m, some people say if the cut off was made at 150 m or 200 m, then the scope changes differently. Of course, how GOOD a skyline looks is entirely subjective.


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

[email protected] seems to don't understand the definition of skyline


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

I like this list Paris is the 35th best skyline in the world with 112 buildings over 90m.
It is the second in Europe after Moscow. 
But this site has an error the tallest tower of Paris is the tour AXA u/c (240 m)


----------

